# FET 2 x blastocysts



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi 

I am having a FET transfer in early March.  Ive got 2 blastocysts.  I have been reading about blastocysts having a higher chance of not surviving the thaw.  Is this true?  Am now really scared.  I dont think i can face going through another IVF fresh cycle.  Are there any success stories out there? 
thanks Monkey xxx


----------



## Becsterpie (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,
Can anyone help me please I have got 3 frozen embies ready to put back later this year all blasts but really worried about success rates, I am having this done abroad

Any help advice


----------



## molly097 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am the CRGH and my DR says they are getting amazing results with FETs. Here is hoping as I am going to be going down the route soon after a miscarriage after my first IVF/Icsi. 

Mol


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, 

I've had 2 FETs with blasts and was quoted 35% chance of success each time as opposed to 75% with fresh blasts. It didn't work for us but it does work for lots of ladies. I've also heard that blasts can be more delicate when it comes to thawing but I don't know much about this as on both occasions ours survived the process. It's definitely worth trying as FET is a lot less stressful than a fresh cycle - Good Luck!


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for all your replies!  The whole process is just so terrifying.  I am going to be on a health tip as of tomorrow....been a bit mad since my last bfn.  Please god all will be fab for all of us!!  xxx


----------

